# Any thoughts or preorders on the new ReMarkable E-Ink Tablet



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I've always loved the large format from generations ago and this seems very much like a child of the product: a fully e-ink compatible (mobi, epub, pdf) with a writing tool for on the fly notes and one touch wifi live updates on computer and mobile:

https://getremarkable.com

Anyone preorder?
Thoughts on whether any of you would have a use/are interested in such a thing. This thing seems ideal for PDF people or students.

Thanks for any thoughts? About to pull the trigger.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty pricey, not sure I see its advantage over other devices already well established in the market.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> Pretty pricey, not sure I see its advantage over other devices already well established in the market.


Are there other devices like this on the market that can be used like paper and as an e-reader (e-ink not lcd)? I don't know of a single one that has gotten established other than prototypes and that Sony one which didn't work well and costs 800 two years after it was released.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't foresee a personal need for such a device, at least not to the extent that I wouldn't want to wait to see what real user reviews are like before I'd consider buying it (and letting them get the kinks out of it). Knowing me as I do, I'd probably want to make sure it's easy to replace the stylus.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> Are there other devices like this on the market that can be used like paper and as an e-reader? I don't know of any that were established other than prototypes and that Sony one which didn't work well.


There are tablets out there that allow the use of a stylus for drawing and other input and that can run ebook apps (Kindle app, iBooks, etc.), but this would seem to mainly be differentiated by the fact that it's an e-ink display.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a pretty nifty device - I would love to try one out, but I need to keep my gadgets and gizmos addiction under control.  

Even with the pre-order offer of 40% off, the $429 pricetag means it's going to be a very considered purchase for most people. I would imagine they'd have a lot fewer takers at the supposed full price of $716. I doubt they ever intend(ed) to sell it at that price and the so-called special offer is just a way to entice people to buy on impulse.

That's not to say it wouldn't be a great device to have (although as NogDog says, once the inevitable teething problems are sorted out). Maybe a few years down the line they'll be as common as Kindles - and as cheap.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm happy with my iPad Pro for this sort of thing. The specialized advantages this device presumably has because of eInk are outweighed for me by the general utility of the big iPad Pro and the massive support it has in apps and such. I hope this device is a success as there are some people who have specialized need for a single-function tablet like this, but I doubt there are enough of them to make it viable, especially at full price.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I don't foresee a personal need for such a device, at least not to the extent that I wouldn't want to wait to see what real user reviews are like before I'd consider buying it (and letting them get the kinks out of it). Knowing me as I do, I'd probably want to make sure it's easy to replace the stylus.


Thanks, NogDog. I do hate those "kinks" in hardware. It looks incredibly attractive (minus the terrible name) in that you can one touch 'send' letters and the live updating of what you're writing onto laptop and mobile phone. The e-ink is what really appeals to me. The idea of scribbling things onto an e-ink page and sending it to a friend is very attractive. And for personal use, i like the idea of making notes and scribbling on the borders of ebooks. Too good to be true? You're right about waiting for reviews. I need to work on my patience.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> That is a pretty nifty device - I would love to try one out, but I need to keep my gadgets and gizmos addiction under control.
> 
> Even with the pre-order offer of 40% off, the $429 pricetag means it's going to be a very considered purchase for most people. I would imagine they'd have a lot fewer takers at the supposed full price of $716. I doubt they ever intend(ed) to sell it at that price and the so-called special offer is just a way to entice people to buy on impulse.
> 
> That's not to say it wouldn't be a great device to have (although as NogDog says, once the inevitable teething problems are sorted out). Maybe a few years down the line they'll be as common as Kindles - and as cheap.


I see it as low as 379.00 on GadgetFlow: http://thegadgetflow.com/portfolio/remarkable-paper-tablet/ which is incredibly tempting. 
I think you should let your addiction loose for this one, Linjeakel!! 

Sitting on a bench in the summer and scribbling on an e-book margin then sending it wifi to a friend reading the same book. Very very tempting.

TheHoodedClaw, you got a great argument for the iPad pro. Those things are incredible. But a single use device like this with long battery life. Hard to pass up for someone like me. I do think it's a smaller niche market than they think though, agreed.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Very intriguing!  I probably wouldn't have much use for it, although I am quite capable of inventing some   I am a great fan of e-ink screens, as much as I love my iPads and notebooks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> I see it as low as 379.00 on GadgetFlow: http://thegadgetflow.com/portfolio/remarkable-paper-tablet/ which is incredibly tempting.
> I think you should let your addiction loose for this one, Linjeakel!!


Get thee behind me .... !!

I think the $379 quoted is just for the device and doesn't include the pen and sleeve which is included in the $429. In any case, I'm afraid my recent retirement means my budget for such things has been substantially depleted - not to mention that by the time it got here to the UK and I'd had to pay VAT at the customs point, I think my bank manager would be having a coronary. 

One to watch for the future though - especially if Amazon were to bring out a Kindle version .... now where did I put Mr. B's email address ....?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree that it looks interesting, but I'd want to wait to see what people think after having one in hand.  I don't believe advertisements much any more.
If it's essentially a "notepad" that is e-ink with a long battery life, I can see some uses for it at work.  I go through a lot of notepads and have a hard time finding my notes later on.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Andra said:


> I agree that it looks interesting, but I'd want to wait to see what people think after having one in hand. I don't believe advertisements much any more.
> If it's essentially a "notepad" that is e-ink with a long battery life, I can see some uses for it at work. I go through a lot of notepads and have a hard time finding my notes later on.


True. It's not being released for awhile so I'm gonna hold out to see if any reviews come out or if anyone gets their hand on a finished model. I would think this would be perfect for a student who uses a lot of pdfs and needs to make a lot of notes. The idea of being able to write on e-ink is very appealing.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

northofdivision said:


> I've always loved the large format from generations ago and this seems very much like a child of the product: a fully e-ink compatible (mobi, epub, pdf) with a writing tool for on the fly notes and one touch wifi live updates on computer and mobile:
> 
> https://getremarkable.com
> 
> ...


I'll let you know what I think of it in September. I've been wanting a 10 inch eInk device for quite a while, and with the early bird special, I'll never get anything cheaper than that. I've looked at the Onyx Boox devices, but if this does what it's advertised to do, it's a cut above those. I'm really excited about it. eReader, notebook, and sketchpad all in one.

Here's hoping it lives up to the hype!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't appeal to me at all, I'm afraid.


----------

